# GPU-Z reporting wrong GPU.



## powerspec (Jun 8, 2012)

Might have to do with me running Windows 8, but in Windows 7 it did show correctly.  GPU is a 5870m so GPU-Z would show it has a "5800 series".  Now it shows it as a ATI FirePro M7820.  I am running the lastest drivers from AMD for Windows 8 also.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2012)

thats an interesting bug.


what does the GPU show as in CCC/device manager?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 8, 2012)

the "name" field is populated with the name of the card in window device manager. it is controlled by the drivers inf file


----------



## powerspec (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmm, then this explains it.  Guess a bug in the beta drivers from AMD then?


----------

